# Papillon coat change = huge mats



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Who knew? I’ve only had poodles so I assumed it was a poodle thing. Now I know it can affect other breeds.

Poor Freddy. Good thing you know how to use a bravura.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow. Was Sophy this tough?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't recall Sophy having anything this bad - a few tiny knots behind the ears that were easily snipped out with scissors. Freddy already has three times as much coat as Sophy. She has had two moults within a few months, triggered first by her heat and then the spay, so her coat is not as thick as usual, but it was never as luxuriant as Freddy's is.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

This happened with Rusty. Lots of mats around coat change time and in addition a dislike of clippers with combs cos they must have pulled.

I took him to a groomer to be shaved and he looks great and it easy to comb DAILY!!!


----------

